# Someone's stealing my classic car !!!



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll try to keep this short but as title says someone is trying to sell my partly restored classic car!

So my father and stepmother have spilt in the last 6 months and my classic car is still in her garage. She has never asked me to move it and said I can leave it there for as long as I want 

Now a small feud between my father and stepmother means that she has told him she is selling the car and I am to expect nothing from her :doublesho

Just needed some advise on we're I stand as I have the log book in. My name but dont have a receipt or Bill of sale 

Could get the guy I bought it off to write me a proof of purchase letter ? Or back date a receipt ??


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

You have your name on the V5, you are the registered keeper, you are the owner.

The fued between your father & her has no bearing on the car she is being a typical 'scorned' woman & trying to play hard ball.

She cannot sell it as it isn't her property & her name isn't on the V5.
If it was me, I'd be going round there and getting my car out & finding alternative storage for it.
If she won't let you take your car, then it's theft and I'd be kicking off big time.......even calling the cops if she stops you taking YOUR car


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Exactly as Andy says :thumb:

What a very silly woman


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Will be doing all of this matey don't worrie but v5 isn't proof of ownership I want to try get all the proof I can before going down all guns blazing


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> *You have your name on the V5, you are the registered keeper, you are the owner.*
> 
> The fued between your father & her has no bearing on the car she is being a typical 'scorned' woman & trying to play hard ball.
> 
> ...


The registered keeper is not the same as the legal owner! I believe it also states that on the V5 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

kh904 said:


> The registered keeper is not the same as the legal owner! I believe it also states that on the V5 if I remember correctly.


But would she know that? Go round with documents, tell her the car is in your name and you want it now. Call her bluff by showing her the documents and tell her you will call police if you don't get your car back.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

kh904 said:


> The registered keeper is not the same as the legal owner! I believe it also states that on the V5 if I remember correctly.


I appreciate that. Eg......A car provided by a company to an employee....The company is the owner, but the registered keeper is the employee......its the registered keeper the police/DVLA will write to in respect of parking fines, for example.

The OP states it's his car, he bought it & he is the registered keeper.

Surely in 99% of cases with private cars, the registered keeper & owner are one & the same person.......you buy a car and one of the first things you do is complete the new keeper section of the V5 to change the registered keeper into your name.

If the OP really needs to be water tight, then, get some for of proof from the person he bought it off to say he's the rightful owner.
Maybe a typed out letter/receipt.

We know women can be vindictive & Megs Lad says she said he could keep it in the garage, but she may refuse him access to her property, or say she's now charging a 'storage fee' for use of her garage.

Just hope he gets his car back!


----------



## Trewarin (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't ask in these situations.
Turn up with a truck and a few people she would be embarrassed to be seen being ridiculous in front of.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just get it out as quickly as you can. You don't want to go down any sort of official route if you can avoid it 

Although it is very obvious the car is yours, the v5 is not proof of ownership and if she really wanted to could make things an unnecessary pain in the ass for everyone involved


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

trewarin said:


> don't ask in these situations.
> Turn up with a truck and a few people she would be embarrassed to be seen being ridiculous in front of.


this ^^^^^^


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

So been in contact with her this morning and got nowhere, apparently she selling it for 3000 and I have to get the money of my dad , 

Police say I have every right to go and take the car but not by force (breaking locks etc) advice they gave me was if she won't let me take it then go speak to a solicitor


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Bugs me that police I this country don't waste their time with petty matters but don't seem to do much else either !!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't you have a key if you did let her go to work or go out get round


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Keys to the garage or not. You need to go and get your car now and get it somewhere safe.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

This is line I'm going to have to take I have a key for the garage yes but would be a couple of hours minimum to get garage cleared etc but it's going to have to be night time job or when she's not in ??? Shouldn't have to do this though!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Megs Lad said:


> So been in contact with her this morning and got nowhere, apparently she selling it for 3000 and I have to get the money of my dad ,
> 
> Police say I have every right to go and take the car but not by force (breaking locks etc) advice they gave me was if she won't let me take it then go speak to a solicitor


Try selling a car without the V5 and most punters would run a mile in a private sale.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Tricky Red said:


> Try selling a car without the V5 and most punters would run a mile in a private sale.


normal people would, but ive seen loads of cars sell with no v5 and no paperwork etc on facebook, some people really are that stupid

OP, i wouldnt worry about avoiding her, just go and get your stuff. worst thing she can do is call the police and say someones stealing stuff. they will turn up, hear the situation and just tell you to get on with it

sneaking around at night might not work in your favour, looks like your doing something wrong then


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Turn up at her house unannounced during the day & say your taking the car.
Don't ring up to pre warn her as she could damage the car in spite.

When you've got there, tell her she cannot stop you taking it, she can call the police if she wants, but it'll make no difference.

If she refuses to allow you to take it, then it's theft, if she sells it from under you, it's theft


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Another problem you might face as this happened to my brother and his EXs father is that she might turn round and charged you storage fees if she is the owner off the house. My brother went to court and lost due to the dad stating that a verbal agreement was made a year before the break up and my brother now had cost of storage of £20 per week over the last year.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Megs Lad said:


> This is line I'm going to have to take I have a key for the garage yes but would be a couple of hours minimum to get garage cleared etc but it's going to have to be night time job or when she's not in ??? Shouldn't have to do this though!!


Best way if she comes back half way through say ring the police then , it's yours they would most problely back you up and take some mates to speed things up


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Some one could buy it without the car without the log book with it being a 32 year old car chances are she will just say she lost it and he will have to apply for another because it's ibvious the car has been there for years .

I'm arranging a truck for this week so I'll see how it goes cheers guys I'm also going to try get in touch with either the guy I bought it off or drive down to the previous owners and get them to write me a recipt or proof of purchase sort of thing


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah if you can get a proof of purchase it would definitely help if **** hits the fan 

Hope it goes well bud


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

All this is just wasting time imo. Go down there with a truck/ someone with a trailer, with some help.
You have the key. Get everything of yours out the garag
As soon as it kicked off I would of moved the car regardless of how nice she was or wether she said its fine there.
Are covered as a personal member with a breakdown company, ring see if they can do a one off, even pay for transport as your paying for a truck anyway. At least it gets shifted


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> You have your name on the V5, you are the registered keeper, you are the owner.


Nope.

V5 states at the top that the log book is not proof of ownership.










Either go and get it or contact a solicitor. Getting proof you bought it will probably help.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

You've said you have the garage key.

What are you waiting for? Just go and get your car.

Turf her crap out on the garden and take your car, don't tell her you're turning up just go and do it.

Maybe ask the Police to be there because you think she may try and damage the car when you try moving it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Crafoo said:


> You've said you have the garage key.
> 
> What are you waiting for? Just go and get your car.
> 
> ...


This but just get a mate to video the whole thing. I doubt the police will bother unless you catch them on a quiet day!! Get in there and get out.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> This but just get a mate to video the whole thing. I doubt the police will bother unless you catch them on a quiet day!! Get in there and get out.


Video may be the better option rather than waiting for the popo yeah.

Get in and get out, you've got the key so I don't understand what the issue is here.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd have got it out as soon as the relationship went pear shaped.

It's your motor, just take it and done.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Going to see a friend with a truck today if not guy over road from her house is gunna let me roll it into his garden till I get transport sorted


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If she sells it then report it as stolen, the new owner would then not be able to sell it. I would put it in writting to her stating that while it must be difficult between her and her husband that the car is your property and not hers. State that if she does sell it that you will report the car as stolen and she will be liable for it along with all costs with regards to its recovery. I'd be tempted to take out a similar add saying wanted and then copy the she has but state in yours it's stolen and you will go after the new owner.

You can rent recovery tucks too, they are about £99 a day.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Or just report the car as stolen now, and then say somebody has spotted it in the woman's house. 

**** her. Silly fecking moo


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Megs Lad said:


> Going to see a friend with a truck today if not guy over road from her house is gunna let me roll it into his garden till I get transport sorted


I'd be wary of leaving it where she knows it is, too easy to damage!! She's a woman don't underestimate her


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> I'd be wary of leaving it where she knows it is, too easy to damage!! She's a woman don't underestimate her


Exactly :thumb:

If she really is the bitter & twisted type....bitter over the end of the relationship & twisted enough to want revenge by petty actions (or worse), Then taking the car after she's got it in her tiny mind that she can sell it, will cause her to be even more twisted.

Simply parking it up in her neighbours garden on full view will be like a red rag to a bull & it'd end up being scratched, dented, windows put through or even set on fire.

Get it on the back of a truck & well away from her house, preferably into another garage.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

just go get your car back. 
I would be tempted to get a go pro or similar and set it up so it is filming , maybe on the roof of the towing vehicle.. reverse up to the garage and load away

if you could create some situation where she would leave the house then that would be great.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Megs Lad said:


> Going to see a friend with a truck today if not guy over road from her house is gunna let me roll it into his garden till I get transport sorted


Where in s Yorkshire are you? I'm happy to help if you need more hands? could rally up a trailer too if needed. Let me know.:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

We also have outdoor secure storage short term mate. Really hope you can sort this out.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Where in s Yorkshire are you? I'm happy to help if you need more hands? could rally up a trailer too if needed. Let me know.:thumb:


Nice offer -

Forum to the rescue again.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

VAG-hag said:


> We also have outdoor secure storage short term mate. Really hope you can sort this out.


What a top man


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

VAG-hag said:


> Where in s Yorkshire are you? I'm happy to help if you need more hands? could rally up a trailer too if needed. Let me know.:thumb:





VAG-hag said:


> We also have outdoor secure storage short term mate. Really hope you can sort this out.


Absolute class Vag-hag. Top offer :thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

police said you can go in and take it but cant damage locks, you have a key! why are you still without car?, go open door move stuff and take car and a photo of the garage after you move the stuff and take a witness aswell, man the f*** up and get your car!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Megs Lad said:


> Bugs me that police I this country don't waste their time with petty matters but don't seem to do much else either !!


Its very frustrating isn't it, this IS a policeman's job, to uphold common law, of which theft is breaking. A police officer on the other hand is told to concern themselves with corporate policy, things like fining you when ever they can.

OP, she can not sell her the car, and you do not have to pay her for it either. If she sells it, both herself and the buyer will be liable. But you would have to be a moron anyway to buy a car with cash that has no documents. 
She is being a woman, bitter and twisted is what they do when they are upset. But she knows she is going to get nowhere ultimately. Send her a letter registered post stating that you do not consent to the holding of your vehicle and you give her 14 days to acknowledge the letter and arrange an appropriate pick up time. Afetr 14 days you will consider it theft and deal with it appropriately. You have sent her a letter of intended prosecution. Take a copy of the letter. Attatch a copy of the signed document when it arrives and start the clock. If she either does not acknowledge it, or refuses, take the proof of theft to a police station and get them to arrest her. You have done their job for them, and as police men and women, honouring their oath, this is EXACTLY what they are paid to deal with weather they like it or not, a human being causing loss to another human being

Unless of course you want to just get it, in which case film everything and in no way be aggressive unless attacked. But I'm not sure how you stand legally towards damage of property etc


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Does she hold a key for your vehicle?
Is anything blocking it in - car on drive for example?
What is access like?
How much if any junk needs moving from garage to move your classic?
How moveable is your car - on wheels? 

Depending on the above I would simply show up and collect it. If she goes bananas have it recording just in case, take someone with you who will keep calm and call the cops if needed. Also have your v5 and (if you get it) your proof of purchase on you, this you can show the police if they attend.

Given the circumstances she may try to bill you for storage later, take this as it comes.

My offer of help still stands if you need it.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Think outside the box! 

Is the car advertised yet? 
If it is, get a friend to call up and say they are really interested in the car for a present for their husband/boyfriend (the caller must be female)
Get them to arrange a viewing of the car on a good day for you both (you and your mate).

You'll be around the corner, once the car is visible, and the garage door open, you'll be able to go in, with the V5 and keys and introduce yourself to your friend, tell the (buyer) that it's your car and that you are here to collect it.
If it's drivable, bonus! If it's not put it on a trailer! 

No heavies needed, and at this point, if she shuts the garage door while you're in there, you can call the old bill, also the female that will be viewing the car, will be on your side, so when the old bill show up, she will side with you.

Also, it's not essential that the car has an inside place, just go and get it out. 

If it's not advertised yet, well, it's up to you how you play it, but if you've got a key, you might as well go and get it with a couple of friends


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Two days on from the OP seeking advice? :doublesho

If it were me it'd be long gone by now, safely tucked up in it's new home.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Man up, get a few mates in and sort it, nutty ***** is well out of order.

Just because your old man was sh*t in bed, ain't your problem


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

As others have said you are the registered keeper & owner of the car so she cannot stop you from taking your own property away from her home.

If needs be and she starts getting stroppy etc then by all means involve the Police.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Rundie said:


> Just because your old man was sh*t in bed, ain't your problem


Jesus Rundie :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What an unbelievably petty woman she must be! Jeez!!! 

If you have a key then it's not breaking and entering so go get it.

If you couldn't persuade a mate, take a day off work and keep an eye on the place until she goes out then crack on or just be bold, take a group of mates and a truck and go get it. That would be my method as its yours and you have a key! 

She sounds nuttier than a squirrel guff! 

If you get the car back safely make sure you tell her you can see why your dad dumped the mentalist hahaha


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

BIG UPDATE tonight guys !!!! thanks for all your help especially vag-hag thatd a very generous offer my friend my faith in humanity has been restored  

Will be back with more info later on today 

Thanks again


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't leave us hanging :spam:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope you get sorted chum. Please let us know what happens. 
Cooks


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Bit late but had a long day today

So had someone watching over the house these last couple of days and my plan was to wait till she wasn't in because even police advised that that would be the only way to be sure of avoiding the legal route(solicitors,letters months to years etc)

Got the phone call this morning that she had gone out so finished work and grabbed some gear and headed down , now the garage is in the back garden down the drive and after the iron gates !!! Suprise Suprise the gate was padlocked and the garage had a new big padlock on it , so I had no entry whatsoever ??? So knowing I might not get another chance as good as this and a car transporter was waiting for my call, I "WINK WINK" did what needed to be done( removed the gate from the hinges padlock still intact then popped the hinge pins out of one of the garage doors my dad built again not damaging her shiny new expensive padlock)  so with the padlocks out of the way it was plain sailing from there I carefully launched all her things ( mainly junk )out of the way I thought to save it from getting damaged I'd literally throw it as far as I could to the back of the garage  cleared my path and winched the baby out shut up the garage and gate and left lol probably be weeks before she even notices

Got her sitting pretty on my mums drive for the time being but very sad to say I'll be selling it come the end of the month because with no garage and no where near enough time to give it the tlc it needs I don't want it just rotting if u catch my drift ? Had it 10 years now and. Having restored it from what looked like a 500 year old ship wreck when I got it I think I'm happy too,pass it on now for someone else too give it some good tlc and love 





First job on my agenda is a good clean and charge battery and crank her up after about 2 years being stood


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

How will she not notice that you've taken the car by cutting/breaking the lock?

You're now just waiting in line to get shafted!
Unless she calls you to ask where the car is! You then play dumb! "It's in the garage" 

Her stuff is then launched everywhere, car is no longer there and the lock broken... Talk about going in hot headed!
To me, it sound like you've left it looking like a theft! Even if it is your car. 

I think with the money you get from that car, you should put it into an ISA, because in 3-5 years time when all of the court proceedings are completed, she will have most of that money for damages.

Don't be surprised if you get arrested for breaking and entering, trespassing, criminal damage or whatever else she tries to do you for.

By all means get the car back, but you were told to not take it by force.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

No court proceedings mate they weren't married and didn't cut the padlocks either nothing was damaged and her stuff was basically junk all is fine matey she won't take it any further as let's be honest it wasn't her car in the first place and with it now off her property who's to,say it was ever there  do see were your coming from though but everything was planned to a tee


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

As 20vKarlos has said, you've just opened yourself up to a whole heap of deep deep sh1t.

Trespassing, breaking & entering, criminal damage.......what charge do you want to be arrested for?

She's bitter enough to consider selling it from under you, she notices the padlocks broke & the car gone she's going to report theft of the car to the police.

It's so obvious you've took the car as that's all thats gone. Your the registered keeper of the car per the V5 so the police contact you to tell you the cars been stolen from her garage.

You answer it's OK chaps the car is at my mums house, it's not stolen.

So you entered Mrs X's property, broke in past 2 padlocks without her permission sir?

Errrmmm....cuffs on.

I know you were between a rock & a hard place, but you've just walked into her trap to bend you over and have you rodgered by Mr big in the prison shower!!

Edit. Nice car by the way!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Megs Lad said:


> No court proceedings mate they weren't married and didn't cut the padlocks either nothing was damaged and her stuff was basically junk all is fine matey she won't take it any further as let's be honest it wasn't her car in the first place and with it now off her property who's to,say it was ever there  do see were your coming from though but everything was planned to a tee


Pad locks not damaged in any way spoke to the police before hand everything above board


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

You'll be fine, well done for getting it back 

You won't hear **** from the police


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

You could have worded it all a bit better then bud.

"Wink wink, did what had to be done" 
"This could be my only chance" 
"With the Padlocks out the way"
"Launched her stuff out of the way" 

Catch our drift, what you've written makes it sound like you've robbed the place. Had you said, I moved her stuff off the car and set it all aside, etc I think you'd have had a different reply from myself :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Same as karlos.......

It read to me like he'd cut through the padlocks etc lol


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Wink wink I cheekily took gates off hinges and removed a garage door from the outside  pretty easy when the doors and gate were fitted and built by my dad, but seriously your right about the wording sorry Ill edit cheers


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a couple of million that the bank are insisting is theirs, and they plan to invest it in some dumb crap. If i could employ your services to get it back that would be great! :lol:

Honestly though, if you squared it with the Police, and caused no physical damage that was a top job i reckon, congrats on getting your motor back :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Megs Lad said:


> Wink wink I cheekily took gates off hinges and removed a garage door from the outside  pretty easy when the doors and gate were fitted and built by my dad, but seriously your right about the wording sorry Ill edit cheers


Lol, so it looks like the locks were never took off & it just looks like the car has disappeared into thin air with no damage caused.

Keep the car.....call it Houdini lol

Fair play! Lol


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Glad you got it out of the way and sorted buddy. Hatten garden 2 "Yorkshire heist tha knoz"


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Even if the police did turn up at your place, she let you collect it anyway didn't she?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good times mate. Well done for getting the car out without damaging anything. That will totally baffle her that's for sure as I've no doubt she'll go weeks without knowing it's gone haha 

Now text her and say you don't care she can just sell the car. She'll advertise it, someone will turn up to view and she'll look like a right d!ck when she opens the garage haha


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As someone has mentioned, you arranged it with her for that time, right? Remember, its all about proof, you are innocent until proven otherwise. Its her job to prove you stole it


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad you got it back! Nice van - always fancied one - looks in good shape?!?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Legally it could be considered unlawful entry but I would guess that you don't have too much to worry about mate. The Police currently don't have the time to get involved in genuinely serious crime so I doubt very much they'll be falling over themselves to be involved in what could be described as largely the result of a civil matter. You recovered your property and from what you said you did so without causing any damage or causing the owner/occupier of the property any personal cost as a result. I'd get the address changed on the V5 though and then I think it's job done really !


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice one, well done buddy and thanks for the update :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Still though I wasn't leaving without it so I would of done what was necessary to get it back !! She wouldn't of rang the police either what's she going to say ? Someone's stole a car from my garage which isn't registered as mine I don't know the reg plate or model it's just a small white van ? Lol she wouldn't embarrass herself. The only claim she had over it was that it was on her property once it was off her property then what can she say ? 

Oh and v5 was never registered there it's always been at my mothers address 

Safe and sound with me now that's all I'm bothered about and the condition although looks good it's looking a little tired now  as far as structurally it's sound floors and sills intact etc but being honest it needs body work and a coat of paint


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Plus I'm pretty sure only the registered keeper can OFFICIALY report it as stolen correct me if I'm wrong ?


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Glad you got it out of the way and sorted buddy. Hatten garden 2 "Yorkshire heist tha knoz"


Us Yorkshire lads don't muck about  I also may or may not have information about a small robbery that happened In a London vault not too long ago :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Megs Lad said:


> Plus I'm pretty sure only the registered keeper can OFFICIALY report it as stolen correct me if I'm wrong ?


Anyone can report it if they believe a car is stolen or being stolen. 

OP, it seems to me as though everything is sorted and should be fine, never registering it at that address is a good thing and it's now at the address and with the person it's registered to.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Megs Lad said:


> No court proceedings mate they weren't married and didn't cut the padlocks either nothing was damaged and her stuff was basically junk all is fine matey she won't take it any further as let's be honest it wasn't her car in the first place and with it now off her property who's to,say it was ever there  do see were your coming from though but everything was planned to a tee


Happy days buddy you got it back that's all that matters


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

It might now be time to have this thread deleted.

You don't want any evidence knocking around online as to what has actually gone on now you have your car back mate


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Agree with Andyg.

@ OP: Well done recovering your car using 'stealth'. :wave:

_By far_ the least troublesome solution. :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Any more updates to this......has the OP's dad's ex squeeze noticed the car missing out the garage yet? Lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Any more updates to this......has the OP's dad's ex squeeze noticed the car missing out the garage yet? Lol


I want an update too when it happens. Just being nosey


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup. Me too.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

No updates as of yet :lol::lol: I'll keep u posted don't think she's noticed yet :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Megs Lad said:


> No updates as of yet :lol::lol: I'll keep u posted don't think she's noticed yet :thumb:


Hidden camera needed, her face will be a picture when she opens the door!!! As others have said I'd get your story straight in case she does ring police. She was there when you took it and she's off her head. That way they'll just say it's a stupid domestic and leave you both alone. You say you took it but didn't cause any damage and you're in trouble.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Make it simpler than that if she does approach the Police and they do approach you just say she told you to come round and get it. Say there is no damage so how could you possibly get the vehicle out without damaging the gates and garage door. They'll probably agree and chalk it up to disgruntled ex picking on her stepson.


----------

